# Starting a business in Alicante



## jonstromberg (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

Me and my partner are moving from Ukraine (although we are from Uk/Canada) to Alicante this autumn and intend to start a small business...I have an ever growing list of business ideas most of which are probably useless but ill find one that is good! 

Is any one aware of any organizations that give assistance (ie-advice) to small start-up business in this area? 

thanks!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Each town has its own Chamber of Commerce which seem to vary much more in quality than the UK. In addition there may well be a Small (and medium) Businesses Assn. 

In the area you are considering there are also 2 expat Assns TIBA and BGE. snip/

I wish you every success.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jonstromberg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my partner are moving from Ukraine (although we are from Uk/Canada) to Alicante this autumn and intend to start a small business...I have an ever growing list of business ideas most of which are probably useless but ill find one that is good!
> 
> ...


I guess the first thing to do is come over and take a look at the areas and the prospects-

As for organisations that help, well you would need to go to the local Ayuntamiento (Town hall) and see what their requirements maybe cos things tend to vary from town to town in Spain and the paperwork, licences, costs, red tape etc tend to vary as well. If you're simply planning to become an "Automono" (Self employed), then you need to register with the town hall anyway, pay into the SS system and of course become a resident... but there will be the notorious paperwork to complete.

Jo xxx


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Best of luck with it, certainly it's an area where you can find lots of willing labour, expat and otherwise - genuine people who really need some opportunities and are prepared to work hard. I admire anyone moving out to start something new at the present time, and wish you every success


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

There's loads of organisations that give free advice to businesses - both starting up and consolidating, and some give grants too.

I'm in Andalucia so some of the organisations here will have different names, but no doubt Alicante with have its equivalents.

Red de Cooperacion de Emprendedores
Instituto de la Mujer
E-empresarias.net
Andalucia Emprende
Camera de comercio (already mentioned)
AMEP


----------



## jonstromberg (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your useful answers. I have different ideas but they are irrelevant until i go there and see what there is. I like the idea of a rental business as if it doesnt work out the inventory can be sold easily. Also Im interested in some kind of adventure tourism (but am aware that, unlike in ukraine, a million other people will already be doing it!). Is there a gliding school/small airport near to Alicante? 
Business wise though, I will do anything though if it gets me exited and has potential.

Does anybody know of the demographics in Alicante, and (more importantly) of the tourists that go there? also, what months are considered peak season and what are low season?

really looking forward to coming to Alicante. will give it a couple of years and maybe settle in for a long time if its going well, or maybe then will move on to somewhere else! who knows - but from what ive heard its defintetly a place worth trying out


----------



## simplymojacar (Feb 1, 2009)

Good luck
and I wish you well


----------



## ryang74 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, i know this was from a while ago, but wonder if you have any advice for me given that your postex was related to Alicante. My wife is here in Alicante on a student visa for a year. I am self employed out of Canada as a software consultant. Our student visas expire in August and Ive heard that starting a business is one possible way to be able to stay. Id like to be self employed but also have the option to hire local talent for North American software contract opportunities. Ive heard that this is do able, but am wondering where to start and what loopholes im going to run in to.

Any advice?



jonstromberg said:


> Thanks everyone for your useful answers. I have different ideas but they are irrelevant until i go there and see what there is. I like the idea of a rental business as if it doesnt work out the inventory can be sold easily. Also Im interested in some kind of adventure tourism (but am aware that, unlike in ukraine, a million other people will already be doing it!). Is there a gliding school/small airport near to Alicante?
> Business wise though, I will do anything though if it gets me exited and has potential.
> 
> Does anybody know of the demographics in Alicante, and (more importantly) of the tourists that go there? also, what months are considered peak season and what are low season?
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ryang74 said:


> Hi, i know this was from a while ago, but wonder if you have any advice for me given that your postex was related to Alicante. My wife is here in Alicante on a student visa for a year. I am self employed out of Canada as a software consultant. Our student visas expire in August and Ive heard that starting a business is one possible way to be able to stay. Id like to be self employed but also have the option to hire local talent for North American software contract opportunities. Ive heard that this is do able, but am wondering where to start and what loopholes im going to run in to.
> 
> Any advice?


hi



here is the most up to date info we have atm. for non-EU citizens wanting to live in & work in Spain Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration

the visa will be your first & biggest hurdle

it would be great if you'd let us know how you get on


----------



## langage (Jan 26, 2012)

*To apply for registration with the special regime of self-employed or self administration* should be directed to the Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social with the following documentation:
- Modelo de alta TA521/ Alta de la Declaración Censal de la Agencia Tributaria / DNI/NIE.

If the person concerned cannot go to the Administration of the TGSS to perform the procedure then they may authorize another person in their place. They should make a written authorization for this particular procedure or the T5 model, signed by both and with photocopy ID card holder and the authorized original.

However, we can arrange indicate that high in this regime telematically in my Office Electronics> Electronic Registration> Access (mi Sede Electrónica > Registro Electrónico > Acceso )
> Membership. To use the electronic record is necessary to have an electronic ID card or other recognized digital certificate included in the list of accepted certificates as well as comply with other technical requirements. Once submitted the application in the Headquarters Electronic Registration virtual (el Registro Electrónico de la Sede ) is given a presentation.

This receipt only proves that you have submitted the application and that the competent authority has received it. When the request is resolved you will be sent a resolution of
the outcome of the procedure you requested. The resolution of the Directors is received by mail. The maximum resolution is the set of 45 days. If you do not receive the confirmation message or, if necessary, receive an error message or transmission deficiency should be made the presentation at another time or by other means.


----------



## langage (Jan 26, 2012)

Working Freelance
If you’re not quite fluent in Spanish and if you’re not an EU citizen, then you have two big strikes against you when looking for work in Spain.

Anybody who is legally entitled to live and work in Spain has the right to start their own business there. There are no restrictions on EU citizens setting up in business as long as they have been given their foreigner’s identification number known as a NIE (numero de identificacion de extranjero). This is the equivalent of the tax identification number. This begins with an X and has 7 or 8 digits and is finished with another letter. A business is given a similar number known as a CIF (certificado de identificacion fiscal).

What has to be done
1.	The first thing you should do is apply for an NIE/NIF number. The number takes about three weeks to be processed, and you need to collect this from the Comiseria - please note you will not be advised when this number is ready, so it is up to you to check after this time. You can do this with a translater it costs 50€ office in Torrevieja.
2.	You will need to apply for a Tax Licence for the work activity to be followed. This can be obtained from the SUMA Office in the town where your work activity will be centered. This Licence needs to be renewed every year.
3.	You will need to complete and present an 037 form, which is stamped by the Tax Office and confirms the method of payment of your taxes. There are two methods of paying tax: a) you make quarterly VAT and Income Tax Declarations on the “direct estimations method”, which means you have to start double entry system book-keeping, or hire the services of an accountant. Alternatively; b) you pay a quarterly fixed income tax & VAT amount under the “modulos” system. Both systems have their advantages; a) is a good method if you think your custom is going to fluctuate to a significant degree, as income tax & VAT is only paid on your actual profit/earnings. Modulos payments do not take into consideration whether you have had a good or bad month, as you pay the same fixed amount, even if you have zero income. Also, under the modulos system, there is no need to keep accounts or prepare numbered VAT invoices, etc. On the other hand, once your business is established and turnover increases you may well benefit from having a tax system whose payments were set at a basic level.
4.	In order to register within the Seguridad Social (Spanish social security) system, you will need to complete and present a registration document. You will then be liable for fixed monthly payments, which must be paid even if you have zero income. You will receive a temporary card which shows your social security number. You should take this card to your local social security clinic and register with a doctor. This will instigate your permanent health card. There are various levels of social security payable, depending on the amount of pension you wish to receive on retirement. Most people choose the minimum (currently 240,00 Euros). At each level you have the choice of paying an additional amount for IT (temporary incapacity sickness) benefit in the unfortunate event of your falling ill. You can change the option to pay IT if you wish, but this must be done prior to the 1st October of each year. Those persons over the age of 50 have a slightly different payment structure, and workers over the age of 65 do not have to make any social security payments save for the optional IT payments, although they can opt to continue paying if they wish. Further information regarding the above may be obtained from the Seguridad Social office Any spouse, partner or child is also entitled to medical cover. An additional “beneficiary” form must be completed, and the Marriage Certificate, Certificado de Convivencia or Birth Certificate, as appropriate, should be produced with the other paperwork. Working mothers with a child under 3 years of age can apply for child benefit, by completing and presenting Form 140 “Deduccion por Maternidad” to the Hacienda .All will need to be translatedif in English
5.	If your work activity will be carried out in an office/shop etc where the public are allowed to enter, you will also need to make an Opening Licence application. This can be obtained from your local Town Hall.
6.	When your work activity is one that usually requires qualification certificates (e.g.. electrician, plumber, hairdresser), your original Certificates must be officially translated into Spanish, and both sets forwarded to the Ministry of Education & Science in Alicante or Madrid. They will homologate the Certificates, which must then be presented with the rest of the work papers.
7.	If the activity is a bar or restaurant where food is handled, it will be necessary to sit an examination at the local Town Hall (in the form of a multi-part test), in order to obtain the requisite card allowing you to handle food.


----------

